# Craftsman 22" Gas Hedge Trimmer



## snic68 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a Craftsman 22" gas hedge trimmer and I am trying to find out were a good palce is to start the Carburetor screw settings the model number is. 
358.795620

Thanks again for all your help this site is awesome!!


----------



## snic68 (Mar 26, 2009)

I actually found the manual online and it has the carb settings!! I will mess with it in the morning and let you all know what happens


----------

